# Rhododendron, schneiden oder nicht?



## schilfgrün (2. Okt. 2009)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

meinen Nachbarn zuliebe ließ ich in meinem Garten 8 Bäume fällen - einem warfen sie zu viel Schatten, dem anderen zuviel Laub. :? Jetzt lassen meine Riesenrhododendren ( alle ca. 3m hoch ), die zuvor im Schatten standen, die Blätter hängen. Sollte ich sie jetzt schon ausschneiden - oder was kann ich überhaupt machen, daß sie im kommenden Jahr wieder erblühen???

Liebe Grüße - Ingo:smoki


----------



## axel (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Rhododendron, schneiden oder nicht?*

Hallo Ingo


Ich würd sie gießen . Die brauchen viel Wasser . Zum Schneiden kann ich nix sagen .

lg
axel


----------



## Ribiza (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Rhododendron, schneiden oder nicht?*

Hallo Ingo

wenn du ausschliessen kannst, daß bei der Entfernung deiner Bäume die Wurzel deiner Rhodos beschädigt wurde und du auch ausreichend gegossen hast,könnte es ein Pilzbefall sein. 

Hängen bei einzelnen Trieben die Blätter leicht eingerollt, schlaff herunter und vertrocknen langsam handelt es sich um die Rhododendronwelke. Dabei setzt sich der Welkepilz Phytophthora in die Leitungsbahnen des Pflanzentriebes und verstopft diese, letztendlich vertrocknet der befallene Trieb und stirbt ab. Da sich der Pilz immer weiter ausbreitet sollte man den befallen Trieb unverzüglich herausschneiden und über den Hausmüll entsorgen. (Achtung nicht auf den Kompost geben) Dabei großzügig (auch wen es schwer fällt) bis in das gesunde Holz hineinschneiden. Die gesunden Pflanzenteile mit Celaflor Spezial-Pilzfrei Aliette behandeln. Zukünftig die Pflanze gut mit einem Rhododendrondünger versorgen und Trockenheit vermeiden um die Pflanze gegen den Pilzbefall zu stärken. Ist die komplette Pflanze befallen hilft nur noch das komplette entfernen und entsorgen der Pflanze, auch die umgebende Erde sollte ausgetauscht und entsorgt werden da hier der Pilz lebt.


----------



## lollo (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Rhododendron, schneiden oder nicht?*



schilfgrün schrieb:


> die zuvor im Schatten standen, die Blätter hängen.
> Liebe Grüße - Ingo:smoki



Hallo,

ich denke mal das es damit zusammenhängt.

Schaue auch mal  Hier , denn die Art spielt da auch eine Rolle.


----------



## Biotopfan (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Rhododendron, schneiden oder nicht?*

Hallo, meine Rhododendren hängen im Moment auch sehr schlapp da rum. Bei mir könnte es allerdings mit dem fehlenden Wasser zusammenhängen... Bei uns hat es sehr lange nicht geregnet...
Einen habe ich nach der Blüte im Frühling zur Hälfte (die Hälfte der Triebe;-)) zurückgeschnitten um zu sehen was passiert...Er hat willig von untenraus an den Stummeln wieder rausgetrieben. Denke, das im übernächtsten Mai wieder Blüten dransind... die verschonten Triebe haben natürlich neue Knospen bekommen...
Er wurde einfach zu groß und man konnte meine schönen Hostas garnichtmehr sehen...
Nächstes Jahr werd ich die andere Hälfte der Triebe zurücknehmen... Bilde mir ein, es wäre so schonender für die Pflanze und mein Gewissen... hatte Angst, das er es nicht überlebt...
VG Monika


----------



## JoergK (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Rhododendron, schneiden oder nicht?*

Hi Ingo,

wenn Du sie jetzt schneidest, kommen nächstes Jahr keine Blüten 

Die Kerlchen haben entweder Durst, oder 'nen Sonnenstich, da sie eigentlich Schatten lieben und auch gewöhnt waren. :shock

Würde mal fleissig giessen, ansonsten guckst Du diese Seite 
finde, dort ist alles super zusammengefasst, auch die ganzen Krankheiten.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## schilfgrün (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW:  Rhododendron, schneiden oder nicht?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

Danke für Eure Antworten !!! Jetzt mache ich mir ja schon Sorgen, weil die Antwort von Dir, Silke, einzelner Triebe betreffend, durchaus zutreffen könnte.

Ich denke, ich werde Deinen Rat befolgen und erst einmal die trockenen Triebe herausschneiden und so wie Ihr alle meint, kräftig gießen - hatte ich nämlich auch vernachlässigt. 

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------

